# Goodies from Sam Tsui/Orchid Inn



## limuhead (Apr 5, 2013)

Got a box of flasks from Sam Tsui today, some of the nicest flasks I have seen in a while...







Nice green Maudiae with FCC parentage


----------



## Dido (Apr 5, 2013)

looks good, 
hope they grwo fast for you


----------



## limuhead (Apr 5, 2013)

venustum, another with FCC parent


----------



## limuhead (Apr 5, 2013)

and a superbiens curstii


----------



## limuhead (Apr 5, 2013)

I suppose these will work too; Miltoniopsis compots from Ivan Komoda. Hybrids, not clones and super healthy. The other 3 compots I got from him about 4 months ago are growing like weeds, a few in spike in 2" pots. If you like Miltoniopsis you can't get any better than this... One is Mps. Jean Inouye, an awesome yellow with pink overlay and the other is Shinichi Komoda, named after his father, which will throw whites to reds some having dark masks. He has more available PM me if you want info...


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2013)

nice buys!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice stuff. Don't go crazy over there with too many plants!


----------



## limuhead (Apr 5, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice stuff. Don't go crazy over there with too many plants!



No such thing as too many plants. There is, however such a thing as not enough greenhouse


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

You don't have to tell me about that first part! If you look at the photos of my apartment in my Miscl. Stuff thread you'll see you're wrong about the latter statement!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice flasks! Hope they grow well for you


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 5, 2013)

Those Miltoniopsis should be nice!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice! What are the parents of the flasks?


----------



## Dawn (Jun 8, 2013)

*New plants from Orchid Inn*

I just wanted to let people know that I received an order from Orchid Inn of 8 plants and I am very pleased with the health of the plants and Sam Tsui was graet to work with. Dawn


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2013)

limuhead said:


> No such thing as too many plants. There is, however such a thing as not enough greenhouse


:rollhappy:

And if anyone has the conditions to grow these fast, it's Fred!


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2013)

The Paph. flasks look wonderful. I'm excited for you and I look forward to
the day I can buy some nice plants from you. I hope you have time to keep
us posted on their progress.


----------

